# Replacement and implantation of cochlear device



## Kimonae (May 3, 2017)

Hello ,
A patient had right cochlear device reimplantated due to malfunction . Cochleostomy was preformed . Can someone help find me the appropriate ICD 10 code ?
Preoperative and Postoperative Diagnosis: Right failed malfunctioning cochlear implant
Thanks!

Carine Kimon


----------



## kanderson111 (May 3, 2017)

*Replacement of cochlear implant*

Take a look at Z96.21 then the diagnosis of the type of hearing loss.


----------

